

A spreadsheet of almost all the 2011 SXSW attendees - harper
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aj54fbmg4pCfdE1EaUpTRUVLeEdCMnkwNE55RFJFN1E&hl=en&authkey=CPK8-ooD

======
dotBen
Looks like the vector the authors used was that every registrant can be found
at a url such as <http://sxsocial.sxsw.com/users/503>

They just iterated through and scraped what was on each page, I'm guessing.
There is no contact address, email address or password info.

~~~
jasonlynes
next thing we'll see is a sxsw facemash

------
runinit
Looks like its dead now.

~~~
dotBen
It's just really slow - I don't know how Google's architecture works but it
might just be that the doc lives on a single shard that is being heavily hit
now.

~~~
runinit
It looks like its loading now - but it was telling me that the file was
removed.

------
jasonlynes
holy

